# Omg!!!!



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

okay, i was getting ready to move my three gold fish into a tub,
i was planning to put guppies into the now empty tank,
and i realized that 
i needed two filters!
So...
Do my gold fish need a filter,
per say,
or can i put in a bubler to cause surface disturbance?
PLEASE ANSWER QUICKLY!!!!
JUST PUT F FOR FILTER<
OR A FOR AIR PUMP!!!​


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

If they will be in the tub more than a day you need a filter.


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

k.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep. Goldfish are massive mess-makers, so they are going to need a big tub if that's a long term home (40 gallons if they are fancies, much bigger if they are comets) with a filter rated for double the capacity.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The goldfish will need a filter. There is no doubt about that. But you might want to reconsider getting guppies for your 10 gal. You don't want to overload yourself with tanks. Larger tanks/tubs do require more work than small betta tanks.


----------

